# ann summers viagra



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

right. im not suffering from ED im happy with my performance blah blah blah

does ann summers viagra work at all ?? not to cure ed but just to spice sex up a little cant have sex for 2-3 weeks so wouldnt mind last session being good


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Its herbal sh*t does fck all for me mate! get the real stuff?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

thinking of ordering that for first session afterwards

but need somet i can buy tommorow


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

kamagra is good stuff, so is Golden Root - any one else tried this ?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

gycraig said:


> thinking of ordering that for first session afterwards
> 
> but need somet i can buy tommorow


you can get Golden Root in some Private shops mate.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

golden root is **** now m8

use to get it out of a vending machine in a night club i go in used to be awesome

they had to take an ingredient out of it so now it doesnt work


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

gycraig said:


> golden root is **** now m8
> 
> use to get it out of a vending machine in a night club i go in used to be awesome
> 
> they had to take an ingredient out of it so now it doesnt work


didnt no this mate - bad news there :- WTF !!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

cellmore said:


> didnt no this mate - bad news there :- WTF !!


yer mate i use to use it to combat whiskey willy haha now the club shut down and they took the ingredients out to comply with some law or other


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Can still buy it on sites that sell legal highs


With or without said special ingredients?!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Can still buy it on sites that sell legal highs


quite a few sellers have it on ebay as well mate


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

If you have any of those legal high/smoking shops near you then they normally sell kamagra either in jelly and/or pill form. The type of shop that sells bongs, rolling papers, pipes etc etc.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

If anyone is in doubt about the golden root, purchase some and send to me and me and my mrs can test it out and feedback LOL


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Horny goat weed got me going , not that need it but damn i was hard and horny 24/7 on it . lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Ive always used www.kamagrafast.com .. the stuff is awesome, hasn't let me down once when im wasted haha.
> 
> Last time a mate ordered card payments were down and had to make a bank transfer.
> 
> Christ just saw prices and they have just about doubled since i last bought some jelly last summer!


This site has SCAM screaming out loud. Bank transfer for kamagra... basically you are transfering money to them and they don't have to send jack sh1t and you have no come back so it sounds a little dodgy?



samcan said:


> All the kamagra versions contain the same stuff, sildenafil citrate, just pick a format that suits you. Personally I prefer the standard Kamagra Tablets because I can split it easy for just half a dose which I find enough most of the time. You can get the pills from Just KT.


No idea what site that is but they accept all major credit cards and paypal so least you have a come back if they try screw you over.... more expensive then kamagrafast yet more reliable?


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

you can buy super x vega oral jelly from ebay and work great. for very cheap aswell. around a pound per go.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

samcan said:


> All the kamagra versions contain the same stuff, sildenafil citrate, just pick a format that suits you. Personally I prefer the standard Kamagra Tablets because I can split it easy for just half a dose which I find enough most of the time. You can get the pills from Just KT.


Just bought a couple from just kt to see what these are like.

It's a good sign that they'll sell just 2 so you can give em a go.


----------

